# dianabol dick and low libido



## Mr Munt (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi right.....

This is er, not the best thing to post about but I've just done my first cycle, dianabol only and quite enjoyed it, sex drive through the roof felt on top of the world no signs of sides.

Then I came off them, I ran 30mg for 5 weeks and 40mg a day for the 6th week, I was told by the guy I bought them off just novladex 40/20/20/20 would see me through, I'm two weeks in and nothing, my balls are slowly returning to size however my Dick isn't, it has lost considerable girth also it ain't going up properly, is this normal???

I have some hcg should I take it, its almost like the blood ain't getting there although I am seeing slow improvements, has anyone had similar probe in pct??? I need to keep the Mrs happy man and my floppy small Dick ain't cutting the mustard, what can I do to get it to return to its previous condition??


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

You'll need a pychiatrist...it's psychological.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry the dick size stuff is nonsense! Ed might not be but size most definitely is!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I've taken so much dbol in my life, I went from 9inch to 6.2cm.

True story sorry dude


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Sorry the dick size stuff is nonsense! Ed might not be but size most definitely is!


^^^^^this

why do people assume steroids make your cock shrink, 9/10 times i hear this comment, no mention of ball shrinkage, its always the willy haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mate I wouldn't worry yet, it's the nolvadex, same thing happened to me, I didn't shut down much at all on the dbol, as soon as I hit the nolva though it was like playing snooker with a bit of string. Didn't have sex for about 5 weeks. Week or so after coming off nolva I felt the best I'd felt in years and got my dick back. Stick through it till a week after pct, if no change then stock up on Viagra pmsl Hahahahaha


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Mate I wouldn't worry yet, it's the nolvadex, same thing happened to me, I didn't shut down much at all on the dbol, as soon as I hit the nolva though it was like playing snooker with a bit of string. Didn't have sex for about 5 weeks. Week or so after coming off nolva I felt the best I'd felt in years and got my dick back. Stick burnout till a week after pct, if no change then stock up on Viagra pmsl Hahahahaha


thats because nolva alone is not PCT. You NEED clomid, here"s why:

http://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/

and:

http://www.medibolics.com/Clomid.htm

However, even during PCT, Arimidex is better than Nolva:

http://www.medibolics.com/ArimidexBoostsTestosterone.htm

As for d**k shrinkage? never heard such crap in my life. OP, you where on 30m/day- I take 50mg every 4 hours I'm awake of dbol when i use on cycle.. its only got a 4 hour half life...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If you're not happy with having a small weak pecker, Google - CHEMPE


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Conscript said:


> If you're not happy with having a small weak pecker, Google - CHEMPE


x2!! Forgot about that!

but makes taking gear look easy....


----------



## jim2509 (Dec 30, 2010)

I did 50 mg a day Proviron on cycle, 40/20/20 Nolva & 100/50/50 Clomid post cycle....got the missus pregnant 2 weeks later......worked for me


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

just get the hCG in you, 1000iu every other day for 5 shots (10 days) and see where you are


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> thats because nolva alone is not PCT. You NEED clomid, here"s why:
> 
> http://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/
> 
> ...


**** man, your dosages would kill most mere morals!

So if nolva is no good why is I the "pct" of choice for most people for most cycles? Clomid is just as easy to get as nolva and no more expensive so why do people not use clomid? I have clomid but havnt use it, thinking about adding it to my nolva after this epi and sd cycle but I only have 12 x 50mg tabs so don't know if it's even worth it.

Iv heard people do 4 weeks of nolva after 12 week injectable cycles, I think that's shocking lol.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> x2!! Forgot about that!
> 
> but makes taking gear look easy....


I've been at this now since April 2011 with only a 9 week break, the gains I've had are life changing as is the pleasure I can give!  But it is becoming very very painful now, the pain with each priaprism is dose related, so the more you take the worse the pain, but I can't stop myself! :laugh:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> **** man, your dosages would kill most mere morals!
> 
> So if nolva is no good why is I the "pct" of choice for most people for most cycles? Clomid is just as easy to get as nolva and no more expensive so why do people not use clomid? I have clomid but havnt use it, thinking about adding it to my nolva after this epi and sd cycle but I only have 12 x 50mg tabs so don't know if it's even worth it.
> 
> Iv heard people do 4 weeks of nolva after 12 week injectable cycles, I think that's shocking lol.


actually I'm pretty moderate dosage wise. Theres people on this board who have used higher amounts of injectables than me, all though only 1 has admitted it (supposed to protect silly 16 & 17 yo's from the truth). it actually takes a HUGE amount to actually impact your health- injectables will never impact your liver..

as for PCT nolva is old school, arimidex is newer and better. So many still dont even know/do PCT....

Clomid can work well at 100mg ED for the 1st 2weeks with 1mg armidex daily; 50mg ED and 1mg arimidex ED week3, and 50mg EOD clomid and 1mg EOD arimidex week4; i add a 5th week of 20mg/day nolva only simply to prevent oestrogen rebound from the elevated test after PCT


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Conscript said:


> I've been at this now since April 2010 with only a 9 week break, the gains I've had are life changing as has the pleasure I can give!  But it is becoming very very painful now, the pain with each priaprism is dose related, so the more you take the worse the pain, but I can't stop myself! :laugh:


yeah I did this for 6months, then a month of, then 3 months. Gained 0.5" in length and 1.25 girth (as in since stopping it, thats what i've kept). Tempted to repeat... but between pinning GH every morning and afternoon, and 10ml-12mL of AAS weekly.. I cant face the daily shots in the penis at the moment...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> yeah I did this for 6months, then a month of, then 3 months. Gained 0.5" in length and 1.25 girth (as in since stopping it, thats what i've kept). Tempted to repeat... but between pinning GH every morning and afternoon, and 10ml-12mL of AAS weekly.. I cant face the daily shots in the penis at the moment...


Very good girth gains mate! Good genetics :lol: ....I have gained 1.5 L and 1-1.25 (mid-base) in 15 months, with a short break, I tell you something that has made a BIG difference, using 30g 8mm slins instead of 29g 12.7mm, no needles anxs now, just the pain, but I can take it and still about afford it so...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> yeah I did this for 6months, then a month of, then 3 months. Gained 0.5" in length and 1.25 girth (as in since stopping it, thats what i've kept). Tempted to repeat... but between pinning GH every morning and afternoon, and 10ml-12mL of AAS weekly.. I cant face the daily shots in the penis at the moment...


Now I'm going to google it and I already know you're taking the ****


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Conscript said:


> If you're not happy with having a small weak pecker, Google - CHEMPE


just googled this

daily penis injections? dam. an easier option would be for the OP to lose weight and by comparison it will look bigger


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

It's all lies... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

m118 said:


> just googled this
> 
> daily penis injections? dam. an easier option would be for the OP to lose weight and by comparison it will look bigger


Exactly. Maybe this is where the myth stems from, as your body grows your penis looks smaller in comparison. If you look at a morbidly obese man, he has what looks like a button for a penis, but if he diets down it will look like a Greggs large sausage roll, which is unfortunate because this will tempt him back into eating again, thus undoing all of his hard work and having a button for a penis again.

As for injecting the penis, it's an issue when you're young - you worry about your manhood (porn doesn't help) but when you get older it doesn't really matter. You accept what you have, and if it works, use it for good, not evil.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Wait wait.... What the **** is this **** you are talking about? In all my years of gash hounding and porn trolling Iv never EVER come across a penis injection that actually makes your dick bigger. Please Educate me now!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Chempe, what a weirdo! And how the hell did you find it!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Wait wait.... What the **** is this **** you are talking about? In all my years of gash hounding and porn trolling Iv never EVER come across a penis injection that actually makes your dick bigger. Please Educate me now!!


They do this kind of stuff in the pr0n industry. I don't know the solutions they use but some directly inject into the penis before a scene.


----------



## vodkalol (May 17, 2012)

Hahaha, its too sick to be true 

Your sick if you inject chemicals into your dick daily lol!

Srs, roids will boost your selfesteem so much more


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol, i should know about this, I have a friend who is a very well known and respected porn director, used to work for playboy but now does his own thing, he lives in the uk now and last time I had a drink with him he gave me some giant pill, porn grade Viagra, it was the size of a 50p, I used it a week later and snapped my banjo on it, ****ed for 3 hours solid and couldn't finish off. A horrific night.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Mr Munt said:


> Hi right.....
> 
> This is er, not the best thing to post about but I've just done my first cycle, dianabol only and quite enjoyed it, sex drive through the roof felt on top of the world no signs of sides.
> 
> ...


Add clomid, proviron, and pt141 with your nolva and that should sort out your mr floppy issues.

If you can get hold of the ROHM pct caps they contain all of those incredients in one capsule. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Mr Munt (Apr 15, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Sorry the dick size stuff is nonsense! Ed might not be but size most definitely is!


To reitterate, I think I'm suffering ed I don't think it is shrinking or anything, its just not its usual self


----------



## Mr Munt (Apr 15, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> I've taken so much dbol in my life, I went from 9inch to 6.2cm.
> 
> True story sorry dude


This can't be true can it??? Did it return in size???


----------



## Mr Munt (Apr 15, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Mate I wouldn't worry yet, it's the nolvadex, same thing happened to me, I didn't shut down much at all on the dbol, as soon as I hit the nolva though it was like playing snooker with a bit of string. Didn't have sex for about 5 weeks. Week or so after coming off nolva I felt the best I'd felt in years and got my dick back. Stick through it till a week after pct, if no change then stock up on Viagra pmsl Hahahahaha


cheers for the reply dude, I reckon it will be alright ed plays on your mind !!!!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Mr Munt said:


> This can't be true can it??? Did it return in size???


His willy shrunk yes, but on the plus side he went metric..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Mr Munt said:


> This can't be true can it??? Did it return in size???


Lmao only kidding mate.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

so you have a tiny penis and your trying to tell us that steroids shrunk it lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Wait wait.... What the **** is this **** you are talking about? In all my years of gash hounding and porn trolling Iv never EVER come across a penis injection that actually makes your dick bigger. Please Educate me now!!


seriously google chempe- there's a



Kimball said:


> Chempe, what a weirdo! And how the hell did you find it!


I found it by trolling the patent applications- a canadian Dr patented a combination of caverject, a cystic fibrosis drug and another drug, as well as a bit of a daily routine.



rectus said:


> They do this kind of stuff in the pr0n industry. I don't know the solutions they use but some directly inject into the penis before a scene.


they just use standard caverject injection. Sold on many online pharmacies. Gives you an erection without even needing to feel like it... pure chemical reaction, nothing to do with libido or desire- was available for years before viagra, just not widely used as outside porn and the very desperate man, most men with ED wheren't up for the shot in the cock..


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ive taken that much gear, I know have to use tweezers on it !!!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Add clomid, proviron, and pt141 with your nolva and that should sort out your mr floppy issues.
> 
> If you can get hold of the ROHM pct caps they contain all of those incredients in one capsule. I highly recommend them.


I've never heard anything but glowing reports about thos ROHM PCT caps. In the winter, I was a bit broke, so I went for the GB Pharmaceuticles "equivalent" ("PCT115). I found them pretty rubbish, and my sex dive dissappeared for weeks, They were meant to contain tamoxifen, clomid, proviron and cialis.

I've since used the "tasteful label" GB Pharmaceuticles PRO PCT caps, and found them really useful. The new ones have tamoxifen, aromasin, cialis and vitamin E. The cialis is enough to be noticeable (feels like a third of a decent generic cialis), so with the long half-life of cialis, taking them every day, I was getting a lob on just by looking at a shapely table leg). I used them as on-cycle estrogen protection too, and they really kept the dianabol bloat down. On cycle, I found that 1 tab every other day did the biz.


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

hehe your funny. That is not possible.


----------

